# أريد شرح تفصيلي لكيفية عمل رادارسرعة السيارات.



## أبو رزين (13 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
إخواني المهندسين؛؛
لو سمحتم أريد شرح تفصيلي لكيفية عمل رادار تحديد سرعة السيارات مع ذكر أنواع هذه الردارات و أشكالها و كيفية عمل كل نوع منها.

و لو كان فيه فيديو يشرح فأفضل.

و بارك الله فيكم.
​


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (17 يناير 2011)




----------



## شريف الشنهوري (17 يناير 2011)

*ماهو الرادار؟*
الرادار هو جهاز يطلق موجات اشعة (مهم كان نوعها) باتجاه المركبات القادمة نحو الرادار, وعندما تصتدم الموجات ترتد للجهاز حيث يقوم بحساب المسافة المقطوعة ذهابا وايابا, واحتساب الزمن المستغرق, ومن ثم حساب السرعة

*نواع الرادارات:
1- رادار مثبت داخل السيارة:*
حيث انه الشرطي يقدر يعرف سرعة السيارة وهو جالس في السيارة والسيارة تكون موجهة نحو السيارات او اثناء السير. وتشتهر شركة Stalker بهذا النوع من الرادارات, حيث يستطيع الجهاز مراقبة السيارات في اربع جهات.
هذا الجهاز يمكن ان يكون من نوع الموجات الاربع X, K, Ka, Ku و لا يمكن ان يكون ليزر.






2*- رادار محمول:*
ويكون اما داخل السيارة او خارجها, و اذا لاحظت استعمال هذا الجهاز خارج السيارة فاحتمالية انه يكون ليزر تكون كبيرة.




*اجهزة كشف كاشف الرادار:*
طورت الشركات على مدى سنوات طويلة اجهزة لكشف كاشف الرادار .. وذلك ببساطة لمنع الجهاز في بعض الدول على جميع المركبات او بعضها.
والية عمله انه يقوم بتحسس الذبذبات اللتي تصدرها اجهزة الرادار اثناء العمل. 
واشتهر في هذه الفئة جهازين:
*1- VG-2 




*كان هذا الجهاز هو الجهاز الوحيد المشتهر والمتواجد عند معظم مركبات البوليس في امريكا, ولكن شركات تصميم اجهزة كشف الرادار عملو على انتاج اجهزة جديدة تكون محمية ومخفية من هذا الجهاز.
ومعظم الاجهزة الحديثة المتطورة من الشركات تكون مخفية تماما عن هذا الجهاز
*2- Spectre




*ويعتبر هذا الجهاز من القوة بما كان انه يستطيع كشف جميع اجهزة الرادار المتوفرة في السوق, الا جهاز واحد فقط وهو Beltronics Sti Driver.
نأتي الان بالجزء المهم ..

*انواع اجهزة كاشف الرادار:*

تتفرع الاجهزة على نوعين رئيسيين:

*1- نظام متكامل مخفي:




*ويتم تركيب هذا النوع بدقة في شبك المركبة الامامي, ويتم توصيل اسلاك خاصة به لبطارية السيارة والفيوز .
وميزته انه يعمل كنظام متكامل من كشف موجات الرادار كاملة, و كشف اشعة الليزر واعتراضها باجهزة الاعتراض Jammers.
فتكون السيارة محمية تماما من اشعة الليزر, و يكون الجهاز شبه مخفي داخل المركبة.
العيب الوحيد للجهاز هو سعره المرتفع, فيكون سعره اعلى بكثير من النوع الثاني من اجهزة الكشف.
*2- نظام الكاشف العادي:*

ويكون على شكل جهاز صغير يتم تركيبه في الزجاجة الامامية من السيارة. والية عمل الجهاز انه يستشعر موجات الرادار + اشعة الليزر ولكنه لا يعترضها. فتكون المركبة غير محمية من اشعة الليزر, الا اذا تم تركيب جهاز اعتراض اشعة ليزر منفصل.


واخيرا ربنا يبعد عنك الشرطة ومخالفات الرادار


----------



## سمير شربك (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك أخي شريف على الرد المفيد


----------



## ENG M HAKAM (21 مارس 2014)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## فقيه العرب (3 أبريل 2014)

امين خصوصا في قطر المخالفات نااااااااااااااااااااااااار الاكثر في العالم


----------

